# Remodelling Kitchen Styles?



## Mylegsbig (May 4, 2007)

Just curious to get some elaboration on something i heard..

You know for awhile, they had that trend, where granite countertops and stainless steel appliances was the way to go?

They still look great, IMO...But i heard that trend is getting outdated and there is some new styles of kitchens that are pretty hot right now...

Can anyone elaborate?  My last 3 apartments have been the same black granite/stainless steel kitchens..

I'd like to try something new out, what is this new thing people are doing?

Cheers and thanks in advance for any ideas...

Pictures would be ideal. If you have em, post em

Legsbig


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2007)

I'm not in touch with the latest trends in kitchen design.  I'd go to a kitchen center or even Home Depot/Lowes to get ideas on what's currently hot.


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2007)

Mylegs, I've always kept a folder of things I would like in a kitchen for "me."  I've never been one to follow trends and am planning a kitchen that serves my cooking needs.

As for counters, I plan on incorporating one that is suitable for candy/pastry making.

I am an interior designer and am aware of all of the current trends in decorating.  However, in the end, what really counts is how you are going to use your space and what your are comfortable with.  After all, YOU are going to be the one living there and using the it.  Trends come and go and they are nice, for the time, but it's always good to be happy with your "space."


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

I don't like granite and stainless steel; never did.  Too industrial looking.  I have always liked butcher block; in style or not.  Hopefully a traditional kitchen always has room for a dining room table & chairs.  Most dining rooms have been converted to family rooms; a good idea.  (a lot of dining rooms just accumulate clutter.)  I hate built in small appliances like microwaves, can openers, and kitchen aids which restricts counter space.  I wish my kitchen was on the end of the house so I had windows on the east, south and west sides of the room.  And an outside door wouldn't hurt.  Might as well add a porch to the wish list.


----------



## Green Lady (May 5, 2007)

I hope the granite and SS aren't going out of style.  I just had my SS Wolf range delivered 2 days ago and my granite countertops (verde peacock) installed yesterday.  As far as I can tell from the decorating shows I've seen and the displays at Lowe's/Home Depot, that look is still in.  It doesn't have to look industrial.  It depends upon what you use with it, the style of table, chairs, fabrics for window coverings, dishes, etc. 

A year or so ago I saw a write-up that said the new look would be the hidden look, where the appliances would be disguised to look like furniture, or part of the cabinetry.  I do have a wood front on my sub-zero that matches my cabinets, have had it for nearly 16 yrs. But from the kitchen magazines I've read of late, I haven't seen that look being used.  

My aunt built a home in 1960 and had SS appliances in it.  Even though that look never took off at that time, her kitchen always looked good up until her house was sold a few yrs. ago.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

I am just completing a kitchen remodel and did alot of research on alot of things.  I have "heard" that stainless is not a fad like the different colored appliances because it is what industrial kitchen use (and have for a very very long time).  I don't know if it is true or not, just what I heard.  Also, from what I have "heard", granite is somewhat classic, timeless, like pearls, never out of style, again, just what I heard. In my research I did find the very shiny laminate cabinets in wood tones and also black and cobalt blue - but again, that is a "look", very modern.  I also saw cement counter tops, which looked very cool.  In the end, in my opinion, I agree with Katie E - you are the one that must be comfortable in your kitchen.  I absolutely love my kitchen! I plan on posting pictures soon!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2007)

Well, of course i am only going to get something that i personally like.

But getting something i personally like that will be as elite for a possible selling point later as the whole stainless/granite thing, would be a good plus.  For years i wouldnt even look at apts  unless the kitchen had  the stainless/granite.  it became somewhat of a staple, at least over here in houston..not sure about rest of the country.  if there is a new "staple" on the horizon, i'd like to get it on it early.  Of course, there is the possibility there is not.

And this person who said that the stainless granite thing was going out might have just been talking rubbish.

Is there any other sweet countertop surfaces around besides granite?

i LOVE the idea of stuff in cobalt blue....I saw Robo's range picture in the member photos, and it looked GREAT.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I am an interior designer and am aware of all of the current trends in decorating.



Katie, have you seen anything really cool recently for kitchens? Maybe have some pics that would catch my eye?  I'd appreciate it

Cheers


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Oh, MLB, while I am thinking of it, I don't know how "new" these things are but they were new to me - a built-in coffee maker - right in the wall; an "air" switch for the garbage disposal, a small button next to the kitchen faucet; built in ovens that have their own "brains" - each manufacturer has its own name, Miele is "magic chef" - but you simply put in the type of food you are cooking (ie, pork roast, 4 lbs., medium) and the oven will decide the time and temperature, etc. indicating when it is done. Of course there are drawers - drawer refrigerators, drawer microwaves, drawer dish washers. We opted to stay away from the drawer dw because it is smaller and has height constraints but might work good as an "additional" dw as in an island or something.  Also are the advantium microwaves - they cook as regular microwaves, with "speed cook" - part microwave and part oven or light or something, and then also as a oven - set it to whatever temp you want.  We did  get this and we love it.  We did get a granite composite sink that is not supposed to scratch, dent, stain, etc. I did see faucets installed at the cooktop for filling pots and such, I guess.  Like I said, I don't know how "new" these things were but they were new to me.  We do have our dw hidden behind a drawer and door cabinet front and it really does look like it is part of the cabinet - fooled me, I was reaching for the silverware drawer next to it and opened that one by mistake! Good luck!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Is there any other sweet countertop surfaces around besides granite?
> 
> i LOVE the idea of stuff in cobalt blue....I saw Robo's range picture in the member photos, and it looked GREAT.


 
I saw concrete that was very cool looking as well as marble - that was beautiful! I aw the cobalt blue cabinetry in a magazine - as labelled as the 
latest and the greatest.  Check out some of the newest kitchen magazines - you will find alot of ideas there!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2007)

michel!!!! thanks for all the info!

you're a good woman.

Cheers!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Your welcome! Good luck! I researched alot of stuff for a long time before we dove in - pm me if you have any questions! Good luck!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 6, 2007)

Legs, do a search here and type in (pictures of kitchens) and you will get alot of members photos.I am not crazy about trends but rather colors I like, also if you want alot of stainless steel be prepared to be polishing that steel alot


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 6, 2007)

ive had steel for years, wanna change it up


----------

